# When my GSD should gain his defensive behaviors?



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 5 months old german shepherd and I wondered when the protective instinct of an average gsd should kicks in? 
My pup is extremely friendly and goofy around people which kind of worries me, When is he supposed to start knowing that he shouldn't be friendly with strangers?

At what age your dog beginning to be protective?

Besides, I can hardly count the times he barked in one hand - Is it something I should worry about?

Many Thanks!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

This is a common question. Scan the puppy and behavior threads.
There is no 'average' GSD. There are so many lines, sub-lines, etc.
At 5 months a friendly and goofy puppy is a good thing.
Many new GSD owners seem to have great expectations of protection
and are disappointed when they either have a nice, calm dog or one
that is afraid of everything.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Protectiveness comes out when a GSD is mature, usually around 18 months, but some lines mature more slowly, and you don't see protective, adult behaviours until they are 3 years old or older - the late maturing is more common in Czech lines.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is 5 months old and i think
that's to young to worry about defensiveness
or protection. some GSD's aren't defensive
or protective. having a dog that's friendly is 
good. if you want a PPD then your dog
needs special training. when it comes
to protection i always say "whatever it is
i need to be protected from my dog needs
to be protected from it also".


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It is a great thing to have a happy, friendly, well behaved dog, that means you did everything right.

As they mature (1-3 years of age) they will be able to tell the difference between a friendly stranger that means no harm and a stranger that is potentionally dangerous.

You do not want a protective dog that goes after innocent strangers and children.

You need to socialize your puppy with strangers, children and other dogs, it is very important.

Please read this thread http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/156224-rant-gsd-protect-my-family.html


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Castlemaid said:


> Protectiveness comes out when a GSD is mature, usually around 18 months, but some lines mature more slowly, and you don't see protective, adult behaviours until they are 3 years old or older - the late maturing is more common in Czech lines.


This. Also, you will rarely see protective behaviors in a well-balanced dog. If the dog is stable and balanced you'll only see protection when it is _truly_ warranted-- a legitimate bad guy or hinky situation. Not Aunt Thelma and the meter reader.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

doggydad, your writing style is quite interesting, kind of 'contemporary' LOL


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Acejin said:


> My pup is *extremely friendly and goofy around people* which kind of worries me


You should be THRILLED your puppy is like this, most of us have to work at that and continue to reinforce that behavior.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Eva is almost 13 months and she started becoming a bit more aloof in public at about 9 months. She was still friendly when approached, but her "pet me, pet me!!!" approach became a bit more standoffish. She will sniff the hand of someone who asks to pet her, but she doesn't puppy wiggle with excitement, it's more "oh, hello, nice to meet you...see ya later".

I saw this at a biker rally where there were hundreds of people, dressed in all different manners, including some with helmets, costumes, etc. She was observing everything that was going on and very focused on me (my sister said Eva sat very alert when I had to leave her sight for a few minutes) and then she laid down again when I returned. 

Since about that same time (9 months or so) she also became very good at alerting about outside noises. She will give a few single barks and when we respond with "Eva, good job!" and take a look out a window or the door, she settles immediately. Otherwise she is absolutely NOT a barker.

I'm sure I will see more behaviors like this as she matures, but I'm really glad she is friendly to everyone she's allowed to meet.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

gsd_newbie said:


> doggydad, your writing style is quite interesting, kind of 'contemporary' LOL


It is actually very old fashioned.
Just look at a book of prose/poetry.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I can already see a big difference in behavior from my pup at 5 months to now at 8 months.

She used to be the Social Butterfly Queen of the Dog Park. She would go up to everyone and pretty much not pay attention to me while playing.

Over the last 3 months her behavior has begun to change entirely on it's own. She no longer goes up to people in the park and ALWAYS has her eyes on me except when chasing the ball I will throw for her.

She now barks at the front door when someone is there and is always alert. I would imagine as she continues to mature her personality will continue to change.

I would describe her temperament as friendly with other folks coming into our house and aloof with folks outside of our house. 

I get many compliments on her disposition because she always seems so confident and secure. Not skittish or nervous at all.


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Ritz is super friendly around other dogs and people in general ( really likes kids). Working on the jumping up on people,However the other night we were outside in the backyard, letting her do her final business before bedtime and i just wanted to see what she'd do if she seen someone approach outside the fence at the corner of the house, so i snuck out and went to the other side of the fence( she didn't know it was me) a VERY intimidating growl and barking that would put the fear of god in any man. 
When i returned to the backyard she confronted me and stay by my side the whole time keeping a keen eye on the side of the house. I was SUPER impressed. Ritz is 4 months old. Still very much a pup !!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Emoore said:


> This. Also, you will rarely see protective behaviors in a well-balanced dog. If the dog is stable and balanced you'll only see protection when it is _truly_ warranted-- a legitimate bad guy or hinky situation. Not Aunt Thelma and the meter reader.


Perfectly put and something we should all be aware of in getting the best dog we can!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Not a good idea to test a pup as young as four months old (or any age, as long as they are still puppies) - they are still babies and toddlers mentally, and such a 'test' as sneaking up on the dog at night can cause them to start fearing people and going out in the dark. A fearful dog will never be a protective dog. Let your dog grow up full of confidence knowing that the pack leader (you!) is always there to keep him safe. 

It is like rasining a child with predictability and security. They will grow up to be confident, capable adults. Raise a child with in the midst of trauma and chaos, they might grow up with life-long anxiety and low-confidence issues.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Sibi is going to be 2 in Oct and I have still yet to hear her growl--she's just a happy, high spirited girl...


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Kato is 6 months old has been aggressive since we got him at 4 months and I was told by the breeder that he barked at strangers that came into her yard when he was pretty young. He may be a little nervey too but there is definite aggression in him.


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Not a good idea to test a pup as young as four months old (or any age, as long as they are still puppies) - they are still babies and toddlers mentally, and such a 'test' as sneaking up on the dog at night can cause them to start fearing people and going out in the dark. A fearful dog will never be a protective dog. Let your dog grow up full of confidence knowing that the pack leader (you!) is always there to keep him safe.
> 
> It is like rasining a child with predictability and security. They will grow up to be confident, capable adults. Raise a child with in the midst of trauma and chaos, they might grow up with life-long anxiety and low-confidence issues.


I understand, and I was hoping someone wouldn't look to far into this. Once she growled and barked i left and came back to her. I'm not table training her or doing bite work just a simple "TEST" if you will. I really dont't understand when children and dogs are talked about as the same.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

hps said:


> I really dont't understand when children and dogs are talked about as the same.


Because there are parallels.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

hps said:


> I understand, and I was hoping someone wouldn't look to far into this. Once she growled and barked i left and came back to her. I'm not table training her or doing bite work just a simple "TEST" if you will. I really dont't understand when children and dogs are talked about as the same.


You put your situation out there. You are likely to get responses that don't agree with your way of thinking.
Having raised kids and dogs I see many areas where there are general similarities.
But that would be a different thread.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Acejin said:


> My pup is extremely friendly and goofy around people which kind of worries me, When is he supposed to start knowing that he shouldn't be friendly with strangers?


At five months of age, he *should* be friendly with strangers, unafraid, unconcerned. He is still a baby. I would be more worried if he was showing aggression toward strangers at this age.

At this stage of the game, let him be a pup, and let everyone be his friend. He needs to feel confident and secure, and the fact that he is friendly and goofy with people indicates that he is. He sounds like a well-balanced, social, confident pup, and that is a GOOD thing!

Protectiveness comes about at different ages in different individuals. Some lines are slower to mature than others, so some dogs won't show a protective instinct until they are 2-3 years old. My advice would be, don't worry about it! Continue socializing, training, and doing whatever it is you're doing, and let your puppy grow up. One day he will surprise you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

hps, not just addressing you, but a greater audience, so even though you knew what you were doing and wasn't going to push the test any further than that, many people that read the forum may not stop there and think it is cool to go around scaring puppies in order to make them protective. I know that is not what you were doing, but some people might mis-understand it, so often when I respond, it is to try and bring the big picture into the explanation. 

Also, a lot of people think that because puppies have teeth and they can bark and growl, that they are just miniature adults, and expect them to act like miniature adults, especially in regards to protection. (not saying that you do, but in general, it seems to be that way), so sometimes using kids as examples of maturity level for a pup helps people to "get" it.


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

I understand, BUT.... "It's a DOG not a CHILD" That said "TEST" was several nights ago.
She's not afraid of the dark,people,that corner of the yard, her own backyard. She is the same DOG as before this "TEST".
Kinda blows that theory (DOG/CHILD) outta the water.


----------



## hps (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel like a heel,, Castlemaid thanks for your imput. So Sorry!!!


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

My five months old Puppy started to bark at strange things when walking with me. She barks at a man walking by, a cat, trash can, etc. Hackles are up. I just walk by "the danger" pretending that nothing happened or I say "NO" when she barks at a person or a dog. When the person approaches her, she is friendly. I think that she barks to see what is it and how it will react to her (??)


----------



## Acejin (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments!

I didn`t buy a german shepherd to protect me or my house, I just thought that if I own a naturally protective dog than maybe he should act like one.
I guess you're right and my pup is too young to act protectively. I'm very glad he's friendly to everyone but sometimes it just seems he's exaggerate and want to get affection and petting from anyone that passing in front of him.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

No worries hps - it's all good!


----------

